
Welcoming TellApart to Twitter - gwintrob
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/accelerating-direct-response-advertising-welcoming-tellapart-to-twitter
======
kposehn
Interesting. This also dovetails with the news about Twitter releasing their
ad inventory to DoubleClick for direct buying there as well.

Twitter has a clear and direct interest in building out ad-tech offerings to
better leverage their platform. This is the first manifestation from what I
can tell.

~~~
x0x0
tellapart's business, afaik, is this:

* ecommerce retargeting for eg shopping cart abandonment (put shoes in your cart then don't buy? Those shoes follow you around the internet). This, btw, requires catalog integrations with retailers and is not easy.

* dynamic pricing (though who knows how used this is)

* cross device retargeting (competing with fb+google+twitter who stitch identities with logins/single sign on, and drawbridge which estimates them)

It's not clear to me exactly what the synergies with twitter are. The obvious
one is cross device retargeting, but if twitter can't get that done with their
signin, I'm not sure how much tellapart can help.

------
georgemcbay
Hopefully not an all-stock deal considering Twitter stock is down nearly 20%
today.

Not that that necessarily means anything in the long term, but I imagine it
would be a bit of a psychological kick in the pants to watch that happen on
the day you announce a deal to be acquired.

~~~
kzhahou
When the stock recovers, they'll be pleased as punch!

------
derelk
Congrats to TellApart!

I'm bummed though, because they had good parties that seem unlikely to
continue under their new corporate overlords.

------
anon808
Congrats to Dick Costolo for being an angel investor in TellApart. Nice win!

------
BhavdeepSethi
Congrats to Josh and the TellApart team. Well deserved!

